
Show HN: Headset – Desktop YouTube Music Player - FullMtlAlcoholc
http://headsetapp.co/?ref=hackernews#home
======
piggycurse
While I think this is a great project. I'm quite sure it violates the terms of
service set by YouTube.

[https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/44071/can-
i-h...](https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/44071/can-i-hide-an-
embedded-youtube-video-or-is-that-against-the-terms-of-use)

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
From the creator:

Along with the main app window, I am showing another small video window that
you can minimize as you wish. So technically it's streaming low-quality video
and feels like 100% music that you can control from the app.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Streamza had the same problem. Youtube just pulled their API key.

------
roryisok
I have wanted exactly this app for about two years now. Unfortunately I'm on
Windows

~~~
danielravina
We are working on the windows version. Stay tuned on twitter @headsetapp.
Thanks

------
ilovefood
Amazing app!

